# Sammy and Tay Have GOT to Go!



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They are already the most annoying couple in the history of wrestling, and I spent 20 years watching Triple H and Stephanie.*


I liked Trips & Steph, they could talk. Tay is an atrocious promo and she should never... EEEEEEVER... hold a mic AGAYN.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Tay is an unbearable butterface who undoubtedly has a single digit IQ and is mediocre as fuck in the ring.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I love them. I think it's good comedy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I liked Trips & Steph, they could talk. Tay is an atrocious promo and she should never... EEEEEEVER... hold a mic AGAYN.


*Absolutely. I'm mostly talking about when we hated them in kayfabe as children, and The Authority angle as adults.*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Sammy is literally in the running for scumbag of the century with what he pulled, and stuff like this is just adding to it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> Sammy is literally in the running for scumbag of the century with what he pulled, and stuff like this is just adding to it.


*"Respect our privacy."
Two months later
Post themselves on Twitter fucking on the TNT title 🤦🏽.*


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

PavelGaborik said:


> Tay is an unbearable butterface who undoubtedly has a single digit IQ and is mediocre as fuck in the ring.


How the living crap is Tay a butterface? Her look including her face is one of the best things she has going for her.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I wonder in wrestling (doesn't matter AEW or WWE) they still assume, that a woman saying "bitch" to another one would be that special. We heard it too often already.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

biscotti said:


> How the living crap is Tay a butterface? Her look including her face is one of the best things she has going for her.


Great body but her face looks fucking weird.

Like she genuinely looks like she's *** to me, constantly biting her tongue and showing up looking more and more orange every week doesn't help.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

bish, jew gonna git jer ass kit


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Sammy scumbag and Tay homewrecker, has a nice ring to it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Apparently Scarlett and Kross did this to the NXT title as well, so Ziggler needs to wash his belt ASAP! *


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

let your ass do the talking


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Are we gonna argue about them being meta heels like Cody again?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Great body but her face looks fucking weird.


Doggystyle solves that problem, mate


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Why? For once that they have heels with actual heat who can be hated on, you should cash on it. Turn them heel and make them that annoying cocky couple. Especially when both of them have already been quite heavily pushed and Thunder Rosa will need a credible heel to fight her.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I liked Sammy and was ok with Tay before last night. That whole segment was awful… how in the hell are these two baby faces?!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brandi and now Tay turning Dan Lambert into a babyface 🤣


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Based on Reddit, where you only see popular comments, people just don't like Sammy Guevara. Every little thing he does that is slightly different from the norm drives people nuts. I think unfortunately, he will not work out as a babyface.

Perhaps, Sammy and Tay can be saved by a heel turn

I have noticed since Revolution, the shows overall have gotten significantly hornier. I think that Paige Van Zant and Tay Conti are going to be horny characters going forward.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been saying this for months. Fuckinng obnoxious annoying couple. Teenage-acting PDA hyperactive bimbos. I swear they better not as delusional as Brandie and Cody and just turn heel within the next month, cause they are unsufferable. Sammy and his "i'm the best ever" shit is so cringe.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The whole "GUYS DID YOU KNOW WE HAD SEX. LIKE WE FUCKED. WE FUCK CONSTANTLY, AND WE'RE HOT. RIGHT GUYS? RIGHT???" thing is hilarious annoying to me, but firing them because of it seems really silly (not sure if you imply that or not haha). You could solve most of this by letting them be heel honestly, a hot couple bragging about their looks and shit would make for great heat, and they already legitimately have that.

I still generally like both of them... just not in this aspect. People using this to suddenly shit on Tay's looks is... weird.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

No they just need a heelturn.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

PavelGaborik said:


> Great body but her face looks fucking weird.
> 
> Like she genuinely looks like she's *** to me, constantly biting her tongue and showing up looking more and more orange every week doesn't help.


Naaah man. She's pretty. Maybe she overdoes the make up due to insecurity or whatever, but she's definitely no butterface. She's a catch for sure, and not just for that fine ass.

For Butterface: see the Bunny! Now thats one weird looking chick.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

biscotti said:


> How the living crap is Tay a butterface? Her look including her face is one of the best things she has going for her.


She’s not that hot, weird face weird facial expressions and looks bitchy in general


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> The whole "GUYS DID YOU KNOW WE HAD SEX. LIKE WE FUCKED. WE FUCK CONSTANTLY, AND WE'RE HOT. RIGHT GUYS? RIGHT???" thing is hilarious annoying to me, but firing them because of it seems really silly (not sure if you imply that or not haha). You could solve most of this by letting them be heel honestly, a hot couple bragging about their looks and shit would make for great heat, and they already legitimately have that.
> 
> I still generally like both of them... just not in this aspect. People using this to suddenly shit on Tay's looks is... weird.


Agreed on all accounts. Right now this feels forced as a baby face act, as a heel unit though? That would be money.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m guessing they’re turnin heel after this Lambert thing.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

You don't like the LuchaWhoreus? 

The more I look at her the more I think Tay Conti is the worst performer they have in the womens division overall. She might not technically be the worst but her overconfidence all the while having awful in ring qualities, even worse promo skills and an all around slappable mug she just might take the cake. I was actually re-watching the Mae Young Classic again earlier today before AEW came on and I couldn't wait for her elimination, she was awful in WWE 5 years ago and is even more insufferable in AEW now. She's worse than Rosa, and dare I even say more pretentious and cringey than Riho...maybe. They need to future endeavor her ass asap. Sammy Guevara is a tool, but a bit more tolerable than her. They can future endeavor him as well for all I care.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

There's no way this scumbag and homewrecker are gonna be able to stay face.

BUT RESPECT THEIR PRIVACY DAMMIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

They should turn them heel and have Peter Avalon in the background of every promo like a Wheres Wally, but looking super creepy. (aka his natural face)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> The whole "GUYS DID YOU KNOW WE HAD SEX. LIKE WE FUCKED. WE FUCK CONSTANTLY, AND WE'RE HOT. RIGHT GUYS? RIGHT???" thing is hilarious annoying to me, but firing them because of it seems really silly (not sure if you imply that or not haha). You could solve most of this by letting them be heel honestly, a hot couple bragging about their looks and shit would make for great heat, and they already legitimately have that.
> 
> I still generally like both of them... just not in this aspect. People using this to suddenly shit on Tay's looks is... weird.


*They need to go as in get the FUCK off my TV. Pay them to be youtube exclusive so I don't see it. It takes a special kind of stupid to make Dan Lambert a babyface in AEW.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Any reason to take this promotions titles (or performers) seriously?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> Sammy is literally in the running for scumbag of the century with what he pulled, and stuff like this is just adding to it.


What did he do that was so awful? Break up with his girlfriend? That's none of our business.

I do agree he should turn heel (and that he should not be champion) though. He was at his best when he was that punchable prick by Jericho's side. He's not a great babyface.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They need to go as in get the FUCK off my TV. Pay them to be youtube exclusive so i don't see it. It takes a special kind of stupid to make Dan Lambert a babyface in AEW.*


Lambert honestly cracks jokes too much to where even with him insulting everybody, it comes across more funny, MJF has that issue sometimes when I watch him too. 

But I'd bet Tay/Sammy go heel soon or something, they better because this gimmick as a face act is horrific.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *There was a lot of bullshit on last night's show, but this takes the cake. I have never seen AEW critics and enthusiasts alike collectively agree on something being awful to this degree.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506806764888629249
> *Just read the comments. People who absolutely love this show know that this shouldn't be on it. They are already the most annoying couple in the history of wrestling, and I spent 20 years watching Triple H and Stephanie.*


lol - love how you linked your own post on there

Sammy and Tay will give us the heel run that Cody and Brandi didn't want to

also - I thought the 'sports entertainment' types loved this sort of shit?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

otbr87 said:


> View attachment 119044
> 
> 
> Any reason to take this promotions titles (or performers) seriously?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *"Respect our privacy."
> Two months later
> Post themselves on Twitter fucking on the TNT title 🤦🏽.*


they said

'you didn't respect it, so now we're gonna show you all of it' - they literally said that on twitter

don't bag on them for replying - this is what the people wanted, 360 degree views into their personal shit

now you gotta live with it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I feel like Sammy's AEW career so far can be separated into four parts:

Part 1 - the young heel in Inner Circle. He was great in this role as Jericho's underling and a smarmy little bastard. A fresh face in a fresh promotion that fans took to.

Part 2 - the young babyface in Inner Circle. Fans really took to him as a plucky face after the IC turned and were genuinely happy when he beats Spears, Miro, etc. He got the W in a PPV main event, the Stadium Stampede against the Pinnacle to a huge pop. He was over, organically.

Part 3 - the more established midcard guy with the TNT title. Still got fan support, but it felt more lukewarm than before as if he had transitioned from plucky youngster to established name too suddenly. The stuff with Tay in the background (AEW fans are very aware of these things) may have also shifted some perceptions towards him.

Part 4 - the post-Inner Circle babyface with Tay Conti. We are here and the goodwill for Sammy seems to have dried up as he and Tay are already starting to grate at the fans. The dilemma for AEW is whether to turn Sammy right after Jericho/Hager turned, which could put to bed a potentially momentous Sammy vs. Jericho feud down the line. They are also feuding with heels in Lambert/Men of the Year, which is funny as Cody/Brandi were and the fans had turned against them too.

As for Tay Conti... certainly an improved performer from her NXT days with some nice Shibata-esque offense, but still one of the various *MEH *women's wrestlers in the promotion. I wouldn't miss her if she disappeared to Parts Unknown. She also should never handle a live mic.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I wonder how Amanda Huber feels about her ten year old Son holding hands with Tay Conti when he comes out on a stage or is pictured backstage from here going forwards.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

It was bad. I mean that comment from Sammy at the end was super sleazy and you’d expect that from someone like Val Venis. I actually cringed at the thought.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Forum Dud said:


> I wonder how Amanda Huber feels about her ten year old Son holding hands with Tay Conti when he comes out on a stage or is pictured backstage from here going forwards.


I don’t think Amanda assumed Tay was a virgin this whole time


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> I wonder how Amanda Huber feels about her ten year old Son holding hands with Tay Conti when he comes out on a stage or is pictured backstage from here going forwards.


What? Lol bro every hand that boy has touched has been somewhere and done something.

when you go to the gym, every guy you fist bump has ATLEAST touched his dick.

come on what a dumbass comment.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> What? Lol bro every hand that boy has touched has been somewhere and done something.
> 
> when you go to the gym, every guy you fist bump has ATLEAST touched his dick.
> 
> come on what a dumbass comment.


It was more in reference to the TNT Title being symbolic to his father's legacy.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Based on Reddit, where you only see popular comments, people just don't like Sammy Guevara. Every little thing he does that is slightly different from the norm drives people nuts. I think unfortunately, he will not work out as a babyface.
> 
> Perhaps, Sammy and Tay can be saved by a heel turn
> 
> I have noticed since Revolution, the shows overall have gotten significantly hornier. I think that Paige Van Zant and Tay Conti are going to be horny characters going forward.


HORNY CHARACTERS ☠ ⚰


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

La Parka said:


> I don’t think Amanda assumed Tay was a virgin this whole time


I don't think she assumed she'd use a title that represented his father's legacy as a sex toy either.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> It was more in reference to the TNT Title being symbolic to his father's legacy.


well geez Forum, they didn't fuck on his dead daddy's title if that is what you're worried about   

that one got 'retired'


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Gwi1890 said:


> She’s not that hot, weird face weird facial expressions and looks bitchy in general


She's the Sasha Banks of AEW essentially, might be even more insufferable.



Dr. Middy said:


>


 I forgot about this asshole too! Even HBK is less cringe than Tay and Sammy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy's old rival Matt Hardy is guilty of it too.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

otbr87 said:


> I forgot about this asshole too! Even HBK is less cringe than Tay and Sammy.


They did a Roderick Strong angle like that too lol.

Really, using the title like that is fine by me. Hell look at the prestige the Stanley Cup has and there's clips of hockey players doing all sorts of shit with it. 

It's the gimmick trying to be babyface that's the worst part of this right now. Just turn them heel, its the easiest fix in the world.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> They did a Roderick Strong angle like that too lol.
> 
> Really, using the title like that is fine by me. Hell look at the prestige the Stanley Cup has and there's clips of hockey players doing all sorts of shit with it.
> 
> It's the gimmick trying to be babyface that's the worst part of this right now. Just turn them heel, its the easiest fix in the world.


quoted for truth - its not a face act

they'll be mint as heel though - which is a shame, I was holding out for Jericho v Sammy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - love how you linked your own post on there
> 
> Sammy and Tay will give us the heel run that Cody and Brandi didn't want to
> 
> also - I thought the 'sports entertainment' types loved this sort of shit?


*You really are the one guy who must defend everything stupid that happens in this company. I hope you're getting that Meltzer money.*


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Really not getting the whole Tay Conti is weird looking thing.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> I wonder how Amanda Huber feels about her ten year old Son holding hands with Tay Conti when he comes out on a stage or is pictured backstage from here going forwards.


I don’t think people think that deep about it. Shocking, people have sex. What, she’s gonna say “no more hanging around Aunt Tay!” because they’re using sexual Innuendo in a wrestling angle?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just as well wwe gives replica championships to their talent after the whole Paige fiasco 

any whos, i'm starting to believe tay did have a bit of an attitude problem in nxt, used impact as a "stepping stone" to aew and then caused a engaged couple to break up.

both of them are utter cunts


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> She's the Sasha Banks of AEW essentially, might be even more insufferable.
> 
> 
> I forgot about this asshole too! Even HBK is less cringe than Tay and Sammy.


Dude… if HBK did that in this era of social media, he’d be crucified. In the 90’s it was edgy. Today? Forget about it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You really are the one guy who must defend everything stupid that happens in this company. I hope you're getting that Meltzer money.*


oh I don't enjoy Sammy and Tay - I think they are not a face act and she is horrible on the mic

BUT I NEVER BEGGED FOR SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT TYPE DRAMA ON AEW

so, its funny and hypocritical to me that the most wwe-esque thing on here gets so much hate suddenly by those that wanted more 'drama' and 'attitude era' stuff

ps> I do think they'll make a good heel couple though


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Jedah said:


> What did he do that was so awful? Break up with his girlfriend? That's none of our business.
> 
> I do agree he should turn heel (and that he should not be champion) though. He was at his best when he was that punchable prick by Jericho's side. He's not a great babyface.


He proposed to her in the ring and was with Tay a few months later. I think it's obvious what was going on.

I agree that it's their business, but when you literally flaunt it all over social media, you're making it everyone's business.

You can't say respect our privacy, but then post pics of you naked with a title belt.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

otbr87 said:


> View attachment 119044
> 
> 
> Any reason to take this promotions titles (or performers) seriously?


That's fucking heinous to be fair. I hope Tony has had words.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

[/QUOTE]


biscotti said:


> *Naaah man. She's pretty. Maybe she overdoes the make up due to insecurity or whatever, but she's definitely no butterface.* She's a catch for sure, and not just for that fine ass.
> 
> For Butterface: see the Bunny! Now thats one weird looking chick.












To each their own brah.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well geez Forum, they didn't fuck on his dead daddy's title if that is what you're worried about
> 
> that one got 'retired'


Regardless if they used a replica for photograph or not, when people think of Brodie Lee they think of his TNT Title run.

-1 has been in more videos and segments with Tay Conti than anyone else in AEW.

I don't have a problem with the concept of the angle itself, in my opinion it's not the right people or the right title to do it with.

It appears Eddie Kingston agrees with me too.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh and Fuego was 100% sitting in the corner beating his dick when he took that photo.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506835647151185927
Their own colleagues are clowning them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> Regardless if they used a replica for photograph or not, when people think of Brodie Lee they think of his TNT Title run.
> 
> -1 has been in more videos and segments with Tay Conti than anyone else in AEW.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the concept of the angle itself, in my opinion it's not the right people or the right title to do it with.


c'mon man - that is just a clutching of pearls

do you really care that much about it? Its a nothing angle


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Forum Dud said:


> Regardless if they used a replica for photograph or not, when people think of Brodie Lee they think of his TNT Title run.
> 
> -1 has been in more videos and segments with Tay Conti than anyone else in AEW.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the concept of the angle itself, in my opinion it's not the right people or the right title to do it with.


I don't think the belt being tied to Brodie should mean it becomes off-limit for a bunch of things. I get the sentiment, and I know Kingston brought this up too, but they did retire the original design for him already.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

biscotti said:


> How the living crap is Tay a butterface? Her look including her face is one of the best things she has going for her.


Her face is fugly. She has a somewhat hot body and you're blinded by it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fact is - Cody and Brandi blueballed the whole fandom with their non-turn that Tay and Sammy are going to receive next-level epic levels of hate as a result

their job is to turn it into gold


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> It was bad. I mean that comment from Sammy at the end was super sleazy and you’d expect that from someone like Val Venis. I actually cringed at the thought.


this is a guy that wanted to rape sasha banks..........yup


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fact is - Cody and Brandi blueballed the whole fandom with their non-turn that Tay and Sammy are going to receive next-level epic levels of hate as a result
> 
> their job is to turn it into gold


Do you honestly think they will turn heel? They’re facing a group that’s supposed to be anti-AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Thinking about it now, remember that Brandi was taking shots at Lambert right before her and Cody left. 

I bet they wanted to keep the angle going so they just slotted Sammy and Tay in their spot, which makes me wonder if Cody and Brandi were planned to do the same picture at some point.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Chelsea said:


> Brandi and now Tay turning Dan Lambert into a babyface 🤣


Came to say the same thing. Poor Paige can't catch a break. They keep pairing her with people the fans hate more than her, lol!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh I don't enjoy Sammy and Tay - I think they are not a face act and she is horrible on the mic
> 
> BUT I NEVER BEGGED FOR SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT TYPE DRAMA ON AEW
> 
> ...


*We talk all the time about Tony Khan missing the mark on emulating Attitude Era angles. Do you think any of us enjoyed Jericho's wine squirting truck? Doing a poor imitation of a popular angle doesn't mean we're automatically going to like it. *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do you honestly think they will turn heel? They’re facing a group that’s supposed to be anti-AEW.


I'm hoping they will - cause they are about to be boo'd out the building in the next couple of weeks

they are not a face couple


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *We talk all the time about Tony Khan missing the mark on emulating Attitude Era angles. Do you think any of us enjoyed Jericho's wine squirting truck? Doing a poor imitation of a popular angle doesn't mean we're automatically going to like it. *


please - this is the most attitude era segment ever - you just mad your faves weren't involved

you talk about my bias - but you are like clockwork, if it doesn't involve somebody you love, you will just shit on it no matter what

I can set my watch by you


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Wridacule said:


> Came to say the same thing. Poor Paige can't catch a break. They keep pairing her with people the fans hate more than her, lol!!


I think PVZ would make a good face purely because she’s hot and she knows she is.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Freelancer said:


> He proposed to her in the ring and was with Tay a few months later. I think it's obvious what was going on.
> 
> I agree that it's their business, but when you literally flaunt it all over social media, you're making it everyone's business.
> 
> You can't say respect our privacy, but then post pics of you naked with a title belt.


Well it's certainly not private, but I can't imagine being the type to care about personal matters. Who cares?

They should turn heel and take advantage of the heat. I get the idea of a Jericho match down the line and wanting to keep Sammy face for it, but I'm not sure the fans will let that happen.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Edit: I don't really care, just wanted to make that joke


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *We talk all the time about Tony Khan missing the mark on emulating Attitude Era angles. Do you think any of us enjoyed Jericho's wine squirting truck? Doing a poor imitation of a popular angle doesn't mean we're automatically going to like it. *


this feels like a rated R copy.
The live sex celebration will be vomit inducing.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I'm hoping they will - cause they are about to be boo'd out the building in the next couple of weeks
> 
> they are not a face couple


Yeah, there's no chance they're going to be portrayed as a face couple. There's nothing really left for Tay to do as a face now she's lost in two consecutive PPV's in title matches. Hopefully being a heel will lead to her exerting more personality.

Sammy can play either role well so all he's really losing out on is a feud with Jericho.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think PVZ would make a good face purely because she’s hot and she knows she is.


Sex does sell. They may not have a choice if they don't pick better feuds for her. Hell, after this program she'll probably feud with Vicki, lol!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> please - this is the most attitude era segment ever - you just mad your faves weren't involved
> 
> you talk about my bias - but you are like clockwork, if it doesn't involve somebody you love, you will just shit on it no matter what
> 
> I can set my watch by you


*Put the crack pipe down if you think I want to see Britt Baker and Adam Cole embarrass themselves to this degree. Darby and the Hardys were involved in a stupid tag team clusterfuck and I gave them the same energy I give the Bucks. Your logic is baseless. *


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> c'mon man - that is just a clutching of pearls
> 
> do you really care that much about it?


Not really, I imagine those close to Brodie facepalmed though. As seen by Eddie Kingston's tweet.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

speaking of clusterfucks, sting taking almost a minute to recover from that botch, jesus christ he couldn't get up and when he attempted he fell back down.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> Not really, I imagine those close to Brodie facepalmed though. As seen by Eddie Kingston's tweet.


i was thinking Eddie was angling towards a match TBH

maybe with that as the story?

Its about time he gets a TNT title anyway - will be interesting to see what he does with the 'soiled Sammy' one if he ever does XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Put the crack pipe down if you think I want to see Britt Baker and Adam Cole embarrass themselves to this degree. Darby and the Hardys were involved in a stupid tag team clusterfuck and I gave them the same energy I give the Bucks. Your logic is baseless. *


.... is Adam Cole one of your faves?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... is Adam Cole one of your faves?


*Britt is my only fave in a wrestling couple. *


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *There was a lot of bullshit on last night's show, but this takes the cake. I have never seen AEW critics and enthusiasts alike collectively agree on something being awful to this degree.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506806764888629249
> *Just read the comments. People who absolutely love this show know that this shouldn't be on it. They are already the most annoying couple in the history of wrestling, and I spent 20 years watching Triple H and Stephanie.*


I like how they are barely together and promoting themselves on national TV only to likely end up in a break up within a year and look like a total jackass duo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> I liked Sammy and was ok with Tay before last night. That whole segment was awful… how in the hell are these two baby faces?!


I took them as honestly an annoying, douchey easily disliked snobby couple.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Let's put it this way, I'm all about drama in professional wrestling but not when it's a blatant rip off of Edge and Lita and the two doing it have about 1/10th of the charisma those two had. Edge and Lita were great actors, these two not so much.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Well I'm glad I skipped their segment, I'm going to keep doing it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506835647151185927
> Their own colleagues are clowning them.


For once, something about Evil Uno i like lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how they are barely together and promoting themselves on national TV only to likely end up in a break up within a year and look like a total jackass duo.


*And they'll never hear the end of it. This clown proposed on national television just to end up with his coworker a few months later.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Let's put it this way, I'm all about drama in professional wrestling but not when it's a blatant rip off of Edge and Lita and the two doing it have about 1/10th of the charisma those two had. Edge and Lita were great actors, these two not so much.


Waiting for Pam to jump the guardrail during one of Tay's matches like it's 2005 all over again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

jobber81 said:


> bish, jew gonna git jer ass kit


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Wridacule said:


> Sex does sell. They may not have a choice if they don't pick better feuds for her. Hell, after this program she'll probably feud with Vicki, lol!


Honestly I feel like PVZ has a natural face. I want to like her because she’s hot and confident. And that’s super sexy and likeable to me. Idk how others feel.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

View attachment 119046


To each their own brah.
[/QUOTE

View attachment 119046


To each their own brah.
[/QUOTE]
holy fuck ITS GEMMA COLLINS, great just what we need another insufferable cunt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> No they just need a heelturn.


This


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think PVZ would make a good face purely because she’s hot and she knows she is.


I think that AEW is about to make PVZ about as close to Trish Stratus as they can without igniting the Twitter mob


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Yah, I still think it is weird that people cared enough to come at them over their relationship, but if they are going to lean this far into it, then they are inviting the hate. Nobody wants to cheer for the couple that is discussing their fuck routine on screen.

I didn't like the segment and the sooner they are heels the better. They could have a decent undercard feud with Anna Jay and Jungle Boy, but keep that stuff as a Rampage or Dark exclusive thing. Or just don't use the women at all and let Jungle Boy and Sammy have a real feud that isn't about how much ass they get.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

People hated that? Trust me I wanted Dan Lambert to tear them a new one just so I could see their faces but the punchline actually made chuckle. 

Sammy and Tay are just not very likeable as a couple. And no it's not because of him breaking up with fiance or whatever he does in his personal life. It just comes across as fake and disingenuous to me. It's like they try too hard to come across as this cute couple which they clearly are not.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Thats such a good shit!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

the_hound said:


> speaking of clusterfucks, sting taking almost a minute to recover from that botch, jesus christ he couldn't get up and when he attempted he fell back down.


😆😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506844177795014656


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Jungleboy Jack Perry and Anna Jay. Now that's a genuinely hot/cute couple and they don't beg for attention on social media then whine about it to get more attention. 

These two attention seekers need to turn heel soon if they want them to be together on screen.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506844177795014656




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506959271094890502do like the ironic tone from this tweet


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506844177795014656


Pam looks cute af


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, I don't like Sammy's character anyway, and all of this bullshit is way too Sports-Entertain-ey for me.
The guy's a good wrestler, but I have real trouble enjoying his work because I just get real slimy vibes off him.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506844177795014656


Pam much better looking than Tay Cunti. She also looks like a sweet person rather than a pretentious cunt. Let's face it, Pam dodged a bullet getting rid of this loser. His Sasha Banks rape comment says it all and fits perfectly with how he presents himself in general.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Yea… I don’t really think putting those two in the same storylines is a great idea.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

I watched the segment and hated it. 

But it was because of the same shit it always is. These two are not ready to be on TV with a live mic. Not as heels or faces. They just aren't ready and that is ridiculous.

This dude worked with Chris Jericho for what? 2 years... Jericho couldn't go over that promo with him over and over in the back? 

It took a turn when he went for the mic and she pulled it away and they both looked like they had no idea what they were doing. 

The segment idea was fine, but you only had one top tier player in it and that was Lambert.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

the_hound said:


> speaking of clusterfucks, sting taking almost a minute to recover from that botch, jesus christ he couldn't get up and when he attempted he fell back down.


*It was so embarrassing to watch.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506798612168249345*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It was so embarrassing to watch.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506798612168249345*


I just felt bad for Sting, I mean the dude is in his early 60s, he tried his best there but it was just a horrific botch that kept going, and going.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I just felt bad for Sting, I mean the dude is in his early 60s, he tried his best there but it was just a horrific botch that kept going, and going.


*Props to Matt for improvising instead of standing in the Twist of Fate position like an idiot.*


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Why did Tay cut her promo in Portuguese then stopped translated it herself after??


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I liked Trips & Steph, they could talk. Tay is an atrocious promo and she should never... EEEEEEVER... hold a mic AGAYN.



It's weird I either love the accent or hate it, and hers I hate


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Forum Dud said:


> I wonder how Amanda Huber feels about her ten year old Son holding hands with Tay Conti when he comes out on a stage or is pictured backstage from here going forwards.



If I never hear from amanda huber again that would be nice .. braud seems to insert herself into the dumbest shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506975539000709126

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The crowd gonna end turning Lambert and Paige faces


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Considering the amount of rattling they cause, it'd probably just be smart to turn them heel.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

The way they're going, they could turn Brandi Rhodes face...

Was a fan of Conti at the start but she's gotten a bit too insufferable recently with this stuff with Sammy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Who are the heels in this feud. Sammy and tay just came across like douche bags in this promo. Are we supposed to cheer for lambert and pvz now? Makes no sense. Better to put lambert etc vs jungle boy and Anna who are actually baby faces.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Brodus Clay said:


> The crowd gonna end turning Lambert and Paige faces


Bad creative all this lol.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It was so embarrassing to watch.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506798612168249345*


Seemless transition from the stinger!

Although to be fair he could have been a bit rattled did you see that splash to the floor early on he was 6 inches away from breaking his neck. I do wish he would stop jumping off things there is just no need. Cassidy pretty much saved his life there by catching him on that splash.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Jungleboy Jack Perry and Anna Jay. Now that's a genuinely hot/cute couple and they don't beg for attention on social media then whine about it to get more attention.
> 
> These two attention seekers need to turn heel soon if they want them to be together on screen.


I can see 'Booker Of The Year' pitching a mixed tag feud later this year. I don't think anybody will come out of it looking better mind you.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought that segment was stupid, but, I don’t think they have to go. I think Tay should stay off the mic, she was super annoying and terrible. Sometimes, just because you’re an item, doesn’t mean you have to come out and work side by side.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Sammy proposed to a different woman in the AEW ring like 5 monthes ago. He's going to be getting that Cody heat for being a scumbag. 
Tay should never lose all mic privileges, ruined a pretty good promo by Sammy.
Tony should bury this couple for openly disrespecting his companies titles. Joking or not its not edgy, its gross, I hope Jade buries these 2.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Tay is an unbearable butterface who undoubtedly has a single digit IQ and is mediocre as fuck in the ring.


She'd fit in well being a mindless "critic" here then. 

I'm a fan of them separately, but haven't seen Dynamite yet to tell what they were like this week. I'll hold out on judgement for now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That segment was pretty damn cringe. Some funny ass lines in there, especially the last one from Sammy, but this pairing is not going to work on screen, they're gonna be attracting go-away heat pretty soon. It's like they're just rubbing it in our faces that they're fucking 3 times a night and it's just becoming obnoxious. Yes Sammy we know your girlfriend is extremely hot. Yes Tay we know your boyfriend is a pretty boy. Sammy is being his own worst enemy right now.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I dont watch AEW but are they heels?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Prosper said:


> That segment was pretty damn cringe. Some funny ass lines in there, especially the last one from Sammy, but this pairing is not going to work on screen, they're gonna be attracting go-away heat pretty soon. It's like they're just rubbing it in our faces that they're fucking 3 times a night and it's just becoming obnoxious. Yes Sammy we know your girlfriend is extremely hot. Yes Tay we know your boyfriend is a pretty boy. Sammy is being his own worst enemy right now.


If they don’t turn heel, then it’s pretty clear that Tony Khan is like Vince - stubborn and doesn’t want fans to dictate his view.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> If they don’t turn heel, then it’s pretty clear that Tony Khan is like Vince - stubborn and doesn’t want fans to dictate his view.


I don't think they should turn heel, they just need to stop with the on-screen pairing. Do the Sky/PVZ vs Guevara/Conti mixed tag match and just end it. If they have to push the match out because PVZ is not ready, then just book less obnoxious segments.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Banez said:


> I dont watch AEW but are they heels?


*No.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *"Respect our privacy."
> Two months later
> Post themselves on Twitter fucking on the TNT title 🤦🏽.*


What?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Sammy and Tay are AEW version of Edge and Lita.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I don't think they should turn heel, they just need to stop with the on-screen pairing. Do the Sky/PVZ vs Guevara/Conti mixed tag match and just end it. If they have to push the match out because PVZ is not ready, then just book less obnoxious segments.


the heat will be permanent now

And they’ve really leaned into it on socials. It’s downhill for them from here on.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

"When you mess with a dog, you are going to get fleas." I doubt either are going to be faithful.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

This is the same guy who said he wanted to rape Sasha?

Fuck this piece of shit.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> If they don’t turn heel, then it’s pretty clear that Tony Khan is like Vince - stubborn and doesn’t want fans to dictate his view.


I don't wanna be the guy to defend a billionaire, but I wouldn't say Khan and Vince would refuse to turn someone heel for the same reasons.

I mean, Khan seems the kind of guy who would refuse to turn them heel just because his character of "guy that lets wrestlers do what they want" would be ruined.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This is why having Vince McMahon as a filter is a good thing. For every stupid thing Vince will/can do, he can filter out stuff like this. This is bad. If you make Dan Lambert coming across as a babyface, you are failing at your job.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

chronoxiong said:


> This is why having Vince McMahon as a filter is a good thing. For every stupid thing Vince will/can do, he can filter out stuff like this. This is bad. If you make Dan Lambert coming across as a babyface, you are failing at your job.


Spot on they are taking heat off one of their best heels and potentially best female heel. Madness! They can't have thought sending Sammy and tay out was going to get them a great baby face reaction. Fucking deluded if so lol.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506975539000709126
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marks getting worked up. Love it!


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> This is why having Vince McMahon as a filter is a good thing. For every stupid thing Vince will/can do, he can filter out stuff like this. This is bad. If you make Dan Lambert coming across as a babyface, you are failing at your job.


Is it really? Because I remember many occasions in which Vince approved stuff that made the babyface look like a douche, and the heel the guy the audience should feel simpathy for.

Off the top of my head, Ziggler "saving" Lana from Rusev.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507085266107912203


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

How about Paige and the Diva Belt?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sammy has always been mid, but he's become very unlikeable when he started dating Tay


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506821729808695297

Eddie Kingston to beef with Sammy and destroy him. I'm in for that.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sammy has always been mid, but he's become very unlikeable when he started dating Tay


You can now see why she was binned out of wwe with a reputation for being bad in the locker room.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507081801155682311


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Based on Reddit, where you only see popular comments, people just don't like Sammy Guevara. Every little thing he does that is slightly different from the norm drives people nuts. I think unfortunately, he will not work out as a babyface.
> 
> Perhaps, Sammy and Tay can be saved by a heel turn
> 
> I have noticed since Revolution, the shows overall have gotten significantly hornier. I think that Paige Van Zant and Tay Conti are going to be horny characters going forward.


This.





otbr87 said:


> View attachment 119044
> 
> 
> Any reason to take this promotions titles (or performers) seriously?


What the actual fuck, I was initially there to defend my boi but I thought them posting themselves banging with the belt was not to taken literally 😂😂😂😂


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they said
> 
> 'you didn't respect it, so now we're gonna show you all of it' - they literally said that on twitter
> 
> ...


Ig that makes sense


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506975539000709126
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is pathetic. People can easily turn off the show when they come on. Those two are not going anywhere.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Prosper said:


> That segment was pretty damn cringe. Some funny ass lines in there, especially the last one from Sammy, but this pairing is not going to work on screen, they're gonna be attracting go-away heat pretty soon. It's like they're just rubbing it in our faces that they're fucking 3 times a night and it's just becoming obnoxious. Yes Sammy we know your girlfriend is extremely hot. Yes Tay we know your boyfriend is a pretty boy. Sammy is being his own worst enemy right now.


They are actually on the verge of becoming massively over as a heel couple


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd actually be down for a heelish, sexual, hot wrestling couple, but they look like this....


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'd actually be down for a heelish, sexual, hot wrestling couple, but they look like this....


You picked possibly the least flattering shot of their faces tbf


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Blaze2k2 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507081801155682311


*Reminder that similar statements were made about Cody Rhodes. *


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No.*


They probably should be.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506891830587424772


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I already started to dislike Tay months ago and seeing this shit made me add her to "Get Off My TV" list. I am sorry. Last night was the last straw. Sammy I was really digging him for many months. This segment ruined him for me in all ways. I really didn't want to know what they did with the belt. Them being paired together is so damn force and cringe. God knows I rarely and I mean rarely use that word. I'm done with these two.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

So I watched aew for the first time in a while and I see these two. They didn’t seem that bad except I can’t tell if the chick has a accent or she is talking strange or what


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Reminder that similar statements were made about Cody Rhodes. *


I also feel like the reception last night was mixed at best. I felt like the crowd really wasn’t behind Guevara while he was speaking and legit was puzzled when Tay was speaking. The only real reaction was the shock to Sammy essentially saying he’s cum on the belt.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just watched it and can't see what you're all bitching about. Any excuse it seems...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

VodooPimpin said:


> So I watched aew for the first time in a while and I see these two. They didn’t seem that bad except I can’t tell if the chick has a accent or she is talking strange or what


She's from Brazil so she's got that accent


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> I also feel like the reception last night was mixed at best. I felt like the crowd really wasn’t behind Guevara while he was speaking and legit was puzzled when Tay was speaking. The only real reaction was the shock to Sammy essentially saying he’s cum on the belt.


*Correct, and now that he brought attention to the fact that he's not being unanimously booed like he is on Twitter, it's going to translate to arenas.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sammy is a fucking scumbag, in the past joked about raping Sasha, and his most recent scumbag move left his fiancé and was with Tay a week later posting pics together naked and making out, now you got them as an on screen couple as babyfaces in segments like this now talking about fucking with the TNT title and jizzing on it, and shitting on the prestige they've built with the belt.

Tay goes on twitter saying she didn't end Sammy and his girlfriends engagement, bull fucking shit, bitch he was with you literally the same week he broke it off. And they had no shame posting pics and vids all over twitter and Instagram making out and half naked pics a week or so after he left his fiancé. Tay is trash, and is only where shes at because of her ass, no mic skills, and is getting by solely on her looks, now shes a fucking homewrecker.

Just a totally obnoxious egotiscal scumbag couple overall, its gonna be beyond annoying having to see them as babyfaces as an on screen couple now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Sammy is a fucking scumbag, in the past joked about raping Sasha, and his most recent scumbag move left his fiancé and was with Tay a week later posting pics together naked and making out, now you got them as an on screen couple as babyfaces in segments like this now talking about fucking with the TNT title and jizzing on it, and shitting on the prestige they've built with the belt.
> 
> Tay goes on twitter saying she didn't end Sammy and his girlfriends engagement, bull fucking shit, bitch he was with you literally the same week he broke it off. And they had no shame posting pics and vids all over twitter and Instagram making out and half naked pics a week or so after he left his fiancé. Tay is trash, and is only where shes at because of her ass, no mic skills, and is getting by solely on her looks, now shes a fucking homewrecker.
> 
> Just a totally obnoxious egotiscal scumbag couple overall.


I dunno. I know a lot of people who are just always in a new relationship as soon as the old one ends. It's not that odd IMO


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

biscotti said:


> How the living crap is Tay a butterface? Her look including her face is one of the best things she has going for her.


 Different strokes for different folks.



Ger said:


> I wonder in wrestling (doesn't matter AEW or WWE) they still assume, that a woman saying "bitch" to another one would be that special. We heard it too often already.


Did you hear people pop for Seth saying "Bullshit" on Raw?

Apparently wrestling fans still think cussing is cool.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Sammy is a fucking scumbag, in the past joked about raping Sasha, and his most recent scumbag move left his fiancé and was with Tay a week later posting pics together naked and making out, now you got them as an on screen couple as babyfaces in segments like this now talking about fucking with the TNT title and jizzing on it, and shitting on the prestige they've built with the belt.
> 
> Tay goes on twitter saying she didn't end Sammy and his girlfriends engagement, bull fucking shit, bitch he was with you literally the same week he broke it off. And they had no shame posting pics and vids all over twitter and Instagram making out and half naked pics a week or so after he left his fiancé. Tay is trash, and is only where shes at because of her ass, no mic skills, and is getting by solely on her looks, now shes a fucking homewrecker.
> 
> Just a totally obnoxious egotiscal scumbag couple overall, its gonna be beyond annoying having to see them as babyface as an on screen couple now.


We do need someone to fill the void cody and brandi have left so I'm all for it! They will do the same pretending they are not heels thing too.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> What? Lol bro every hand that boy has touched has been somewhere and done something.
> 
> when you go to the gym, every guy you fist bump has ATLEAST touched his dick.
> 
> come on what a dumbass comment.


Who just randomly fist bumps people at the gym?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who just randomly fist bumps people at the gym?


It’s an example. But to me that suggests you don’t hit the gym enough. I have gotten to know a lot of the other regulars at mine.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> That segment was pretty damn cringe. Some funny ass lines in there, especially the last one from Sammy, but this pairing is not going to work on screen, they're gonna be attracting go-away heat pretty soon. It's like they're just rubbing it in our faces that they're fucking 3 times a night and it's just becoming obnoxious. Yes Sammy we know your girlfriend is extremely hot. Yes Tay we know your boyfriend is a pretty boy. Sammy is being his own worst enemy right now.


Does a couple who have sex with each other bother you? If so, WHY does it bother you?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> It’s an example. But to me that suggests you don’t hit the gym enough. I have gotten to know a lot of the other regulars at mine.


I go to the gym three times a week, but I listen to music while I work out, get my shit in and continue with my day. I'm not there to make friends with gym rats.

The people at the yoga studio I frequent on Saturdays I've gotten to know but not a whole lot of fist bumping going on.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Does a couple who have sex with each other bother you? If so, WHY does it bother you?


Lol you misinterpreted that, I don't care if they're having sex, but if your boy kept telling you how much pussy he was getting every time you see him, would you not be like "okay bruh, I get it".


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Both are terrible there is nothing more to it.

They will be booed out the building eventually and yet they are faces... Right LMAO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tay reminds me of Ruby Soho on the mic. Can’t say anything unless it involves calling her opponent a bitch or ho. Just horrendous lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I dunno. I know a lot of people who are just always in a new relationship as soon as the old one ends. It's not that odd IMO


Nah man its a total scumbag move to leave your fiancé and girlfriend of 8 years and a week later go on social media posting pics and vids making out with your new girlfriend with no fucks given or any consideration for your former fiancé to move on that fucking quick and already be bragging about it.

Its highly likely he and Tay was fucking while he was engaged, i doubt they just got together only after he left his fiancé.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tay reminds me of Ruby Soho on the mic. Can’t say anything unless it involves calling her opponent a bitch or ho. Just horrendous lol.


There's no insightful insults a woman can call another woman that's being left on the cutting room floor. We've heard it all before. A woman's promo is usually going to be broken down into these two examples.

1. I'm the best blah blah blah. I draw the ratings. I'm on another level therefore I'm going to beat you yada yada yada yada. 

2. You're a bitch and a hoe and the only reason why you're in your spot because of XYZ so I'm going to beat you yada, yada, yada. 

This is pretty much it. rinse and repeat. Please enlighten me on some ground breaking promo that Ruby Soho, Tay Conti or whomever should be saying that falls outside of the perimeters of the examples that I provided.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Blaze2k2 said:


> There's no insightful insults a woman can call another woman that's being left on the cutting room floor. We've heard it all before. A woman's promo is usually going to be broken down into these two examples.
> 
> 1. I'm the best blah blah blah. I draw the ratings. I'm on another level therefore I'm going to beat you yada yada yada yada.
> 
> ...



? That sums up most promos in general. But the women depend on “zingers” seemingly way more than men do. Plus men rarely bother insulting other men by mentioning who they are fucking. In reality, it’s not that impactful of an insult for women either unless you are blowing the booker.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> You picked possibly the least flattering shot of their faces tbf


 Need more filters, do you?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jnewt said:


> View attachment 119097


That is exactly how he comes off, like some highschool dickhead jock who just hooked up with the hottest girl in school and has to brag about it constantly, its why he was so quick to post pics of him and her making out a week after breaking off his engagement with his fiancé he was so excited to tell the world "Look i'm dating Tay Conti now! look how hot she is! I have sex with her now!", fucking douchebag.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Lol you misinterpreted that, I don't care if they're having sex, but if your boy kept telling you how much pussy he was getting every time you see him, would you not be like "okay bruh, I get it".




It just becomes white noise because you know they are going to bring it up as opposed to it being particularly annoying. 

Also, it's been a while since any of my boys or I were bragging about how often we get laid.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> That is exactly how he comes off, like some highschool dickhead jock who just hooked up with the hottest girl in school and has to brag about it constantly, its why he was so quick to post pics of him and her making out a week after breaking off his engagement with his fiancé he was so excited to tell the world "Look i'm dating Tay Conti now! look how hot she is! I have sex with her now!", fucking douchebag.


Dan Lambert is fixing to be the biggest fucking babyface in AEW if he keeps feuding with all these heels.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jnewt said:


> Dan Lambert is fixing to be the biggest fucking babyface in AEW if he keeps feuding with all these heels.


Lol yeah went from feuding with one obnoxious unbearable babyface couple you wanted to run over with a semi to an even bigger obnoxious babyface couple you wanna run over with a semi.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Just watched it and can't see what you're all bitching about. Any excuse it seems...


You agree that Sammy saying he nutted on the belt was a face thing to say? Come on man that line was dumb and only funny to teenagers. Simon miller is notoriously pro aew and even he hated it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Such a shame because he's a great talent in the ring. Could be a huge star. Jericho tried. But if they stick with this pairing it's going to set him back years. She's horrible.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Who just randomly fist bumps people at the gym?


BROS DUDE WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

im confused, where they trying to be a face couple ? because dan is a heel. But when i saw them together i fucked hated it and it made me hate them.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

MEMS said:


> BROS DUDE WHAT THE FUCK


I tend to fist bump my bros but not typically random people. That's just me


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Taynara Conti Reportedly Gone From NXT


WWE NXT star Taynara Conti had a disagreement with WWE in the middle of January and walked out as a result, according to a report published by Fightful. The media outlet was contracted by members of Brazilian media to ask about her status with the company once she removed several WWE mentions...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MEMS said:


> BROS DUDE WHAT THE FUCK



?

I’ve gone to the gym for years, mostly in the weights section which is predominantly male. Never seen a fist bump in a gym in my life lol.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

People calling Tay Conti a butterface seriously need an eye doctor


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> People calling Tay Conti a butterface seriously need an eye doctor
> View attachment 119101


Dude, some people just don't like her face. It happens. No need to get your knickers in a knot about it. Just think of all the people who don't like her face as people that wouldn't stand in the way of your dreams of banging her.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507202718368256002
They have to be turning soon. Like what is this shit?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> You agree that Sammy saying he nutted on the belt was a face thing to say? Come on man that line was dumb and only funny to teenagers. Simon miller is notoriously pro aew and even he hated it.


It was a stupid thing to say, but let's not get offended by it.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> People calling Tay Conti a butterface seriously need an eye doctor
> View attachment 119101


Or to show how "hot" their own girlfriends are. Not that many are likely to have them here lol.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ok thought that was a twitter thing but admitting you nutted on a belt on live tv is legit asnine. Why would tony think thats good writing?

They getting slammed on tik tok too now just cuz of that line


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You agree that Sammy saying he nutted on the belt was a face thing to say? Come on man that line was dumb and only funny to teenagers. Simon miller is notoriously pro aew and even he hated it.


To be fair, Simon Miller is a dumb fuck and you can't take his word for anything. With that said, this segment was awful and they should abandon the angle asap.



Dr. Middy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507202718368256002
> They have to be turning soon. Like what is this shit?


So Tay and Sammy are 16, right? That's the only explanation I can give for how stupid and immature they are.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> To be fair, Simon Miller is a dumb fuck and you can't take his word for anything. With that said, this segment was awful and they should abandon the angle asap.


He is an actual wrestler, so I think I'll trust his opinion more than most here. Plus, he's a positive and likeable person too, that doesn't moan constantly like an old lady.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He is an actual wrestler, so I think I'll trust his opinion more than most here. Plus, he's a positive and likeable person too, that doesn't moan constantly like an old lady.


yup, i rate Miller too

about the only wrestling ’pundit’ i ever listen to


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> He is an actual wrestler, so I think I'll trust his opinion more than most here. Plus, he's a positive and likeable person too, that doesn't moan constantly like an old lady.


He's as much of a wrestler as -1 is. They have around the same number of matches and time spent in the ring.
Nothing about him is likable, from his put-on persona to his constant bitching about other fans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> He's as much of a wrestler as -1 is. They have around the same number of matches and time spent in the ring.
> Nothing about him is likable, from his put-on persona to his constant bitching about other fans.


mmmm - you are not giving me a fuzzy feeling in my tumtum


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmmm - you are not giving me a fuzzy feeling in my tumtum


Do you need me to gib u wub wubs uwu


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Dude, some people just don't like her face. It happens. No need to get your knickers in a knot about it. Just think of all the people who don't like her face as people that wouldn't stand in the way of your dreams of banging her.


Adressing something I see as a reach regarding a woman is not necessarily synonymous with being upset or dreaming about banging her, it happens too.

No need to read too much into my reply 🤨


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> Do you need me to gib u wub wubs uwu


plzz… lower


still lower


… there we go


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> plzz… lower
> 
> 
> still lower
> ...


Yeah.. you like having your knee rubbed, don't ya? You filthy cow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> Yeah.. you like having your knee rubbed, don't ya? You filthy cow.


its the back of the ankle that does it boss 

edit> can an ankle have a back?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its the back of the ankle that does it boss
> 
> edit> can an ankle have a back?


So you're saying that the back of your ankle is your Achilles Heel? 😎


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> So you're saying that the back of your ankle is your Achilles Heel? 😎


haha! Let’s not talk about your trojan horse if you don‘t mind


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! Let’s not talk about your trojan horse if you don‘t mind


What's wrong with my penis? 😭


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> What's wrong with my penis? 😭


lollll - and just like that, this bit has reached its natural end


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.......back on topic 

Sammy's face run is officially dead from a character perspective


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> He's as much of a wrestler as -1 is. They have around the same number of matches and time spent in the ring.
> Nothing about him is likable, from his put-on persona to his constant bitching about other fans.


Don't talk shite, he's trained and has wrestled on indie shows all over the UK. He was in my city recently for a show too.

Maybe those other "fans" should stop being toxic moanbots then? It's really frustrating for real fans to read their drivel constantly.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup, i rate Miller too
> 
> about the only wrestling ’pundit’ i ever listen to


Why? "taps head"...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Don't talk shite, he's trained and has wrestled on indie shows all over the UK. He was in my city recently for a show too.
> 
> Maybe those other "fans" should stop being toxic moanbots then? It's really frustrating for real fans to read their drivel constantly.


-1 is a little trained, has been on international TV, and has a perfect W/L record. Simon Miller can't even do a powerslam.

Haha, what? "It's the fans fault, not his!!", you may need to rethink that take.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> -1 is a little trained, has been on international TV, and has a perfect W/L record. Simon Miller can't even do a powerslam.
> 
> Haha, what? "It's the fans fault, not his!!", you may need to rethink that take.


He's a child! He's not trained in the slightest. I'm sorry, but that's a dumb comparison. Just because you don't like Miller doesn't mean you can compare him to an 11/12 year old.

Well, more people listen to and acknowledge his opinion than have ever even visited this place, so I think it is them - the "fans", or nasty little smarks. If you're offended by people saying they like things because you want everyone to hate things like you, then you're not welcome in the discussion really.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Note to self next time use Brian Zane for reference.....oh wait he chose only to review aew ppvs cause comparing Dynamite and nxt felt like work.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> He's as much of a wrestler as -1 is. They have around the same number of matches and time spent in the ring.
> Nothing about him is likable, from his put-on persona to his constant bitching about other fans.


Simon Miller’s been wrestling since 2018


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gwi1890 said:


> Simon Miller’s been wrestling since 2018


And he'd give this comment an up.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Gwi1890 said:


> Simon Miller’s been wrestling since 2018


And yet still has less matches and less training than -1, a literal child, smh.




Dickhead1990 said:


> He's a child! He's not trained in the slightest. I'm sorry, but that's a dumb comparison. Just because you don't like Miller doesn't mean you can compare him to an 11/12 year old.
> 
> Well, more people listen to and acknowledge his opinion than have ever even visited this place, so I think it is them - the "fans", or nasty little smarks. If you're offended by people saying they like things because you want everyone to hate things like you, then you're not welcome in the discussion really.


Exactly, thank you for agreeing with my statement. A child has more training and talent than that guy. If they're in the same business, why can't I?

OH, you're confused. No, I'm talking about the fans that see him live. Backstage he does nothing but bitch about them.
You called him nothing but positive, right? I'm simply pointing out how wrong you are.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Adressing something I see as a reach regarding a woman is not necessarily synonymous with being upset or dreaming about banging her, it happens too.
> 
> No need to read too much into my reply 🤨


I was trying to have a laugh with you, man. I failed, my bad.

After reading through this thread and seeing quite a bit of irrelevant bickering about whether or not this chick is hot I figured why not have a little fun with it. It was clearly misjudged, poorly executed, or both attempt on my part.


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

The sort of person that would hate Simon is the antithesis of Simon himself. Simon, regardless of it being exaggerated or even put on, seems humble, caring, positive and friendly and all around a decent human being.

Whingeing about a personality as harmless as his online seems particularly pathetic. More so when he has done nothing to you personally.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RightBoob said:


> The sort of person that would hate Simon is the antithesis of Simon himself. Simon, regardless of it being exaggerated or even put on, seems humble, caring, positive and friendly and all around a decent human being.
> 
> Whingeing about a personality as harmless as his online seems particularly pathetic. More so when he has done nothing to you personally.


the right boob was always my fav


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Lorromire said:


> So Tay and Sammy are 16, right? That's the only explanation I can give for how stupid and immature they are.


Please don't insult 16 year olds, most of them are far more intelligent and mature than Sammy Guevara and Tay Cunti.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507202718368256002
> They have to be turning soon. Like what is this shit?


Hopefully it means an onlyfans page is on the way.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> And yet still has less matches and less training than -1, a literal child, smh.


Where’s your proof ? can you back this up? Do you have in ring experience your self to base your comment off?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

toni cumti


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I was trying to have a laugh with you, man. I failed, my bad.
> 
> After reading through this thread and seeing quite a bit of irrelevant bickering about whether or not this chick is hot I figured why not have a little fun with it. It was clearly misjudged, poorly executed, or both attempt on my part.


Nah man it's all good my answer came off a bit cold due to the way I typed it, my bad.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Nah man it's all good my answer came off a bit cold due to the way I typed it, my bad.



These things happen.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

the_hound said:


> toni cumti


Decent try.

Urban Dictionary should call jizzing on a title belt the Brazilian Neck Tay.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Decent try.
> 
> Urban Dictionary should call jizzing on a title belt the Brazilian Neck Tay.


Bruh.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> And yet still has less matches and less training than -1, a literal child, smh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you possibly know that - 1 has had more matches? I'd love to see your proof for this.

Has anyone else ever seen a - 1 match before? Or was that on a video game lol. 

Do you mean as part of his heel run or are you backstage yourself and know something no one else does?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If Dan Lambert comes out next week and asks Sammy: "Are you gonna propose to this one too?" I think we should all forget about the stuff he did with Inner Circle last year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Sammy is a fucking scumbag, in the past joked about raping Sasha, and his most recent scumbag move left his fiancé and was with Tay a week later posting pics together naked and making out, now you got them as an on screen couple as babyfaces in segments like this now talking about fucking with the TNT title and jizzing on it, and shitting on the prestige they've built with the belt.
> 
> Tay goes on twitter saying she didn't end Sammy and his girlfriends engagement, bull fucking shit, bitch he was with you literally the same week he broke it off. And they had no shame posting pics and vids all over twitter and Instagram making out and half naked pics a week or so after he left his fiancé. Tay is trash, and is only where shes at because of her ass, no mic skills, and is getting by solely on her looks, now shes a fucking homewrecker.
> 
> Just a totally obnoxious egotiscal scumbag couple overall, its gonna be beyond annoying having to see them as babyfaces as an on screen couple now.


Basically its disrespecting the title.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Can't wait for next week's segment.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The fact people have such an irrational hated for these two actually makes me like them that much more.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Can't wait for next week's segment.


Yeah Sammy and tay got in too deep on this one. Lambert blasted brandi, he is going to take these two clowns apart.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Yeah Sammy and tay got in too deep on this one. Lambert blasted brandi, he is going to take these two clowns apart.


I don't think Sammy and Tay mind. They'll just give it right back to him like they did in this past segment. Outside of talking about Sammy and Tay's relationship what material does Lambert really have? Sammy is a two time TNT champion and Tay has been a main player in the women's division. With Brandi and Cody is was easy because the crowd had already turned on Cody and Brandi can't wrestle a lick. What's going to be fun is how outrageous they build this story; especially when they start getting Ethan Page and Paige VanZant involved.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> How could you possibly know that - 1 has had more matches? I'd love to see your proof for this.
> 
> Has anyone else ever seen a - 1 match before? Or was that on a video game lol.
> 
> Do you mean as part of his heel run or are you backstage yourself and know something no one else does?


You don't watch AEW, do you? They frequent his matches all the time.

No, no. He's a face. and yes.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

I agree with the poster that said that Tay is a butterface.Don’t let the blonde hair and nice body deceive you.

And Sammy gives me Billy Kidman vibes.I couldn’t stand Kidman when he was in WCW. I didn’t know what Torrie Wilson saw in that guy.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> You don't watch AEW, do you? They frequent his matches all the time.
> 
> No, no. He's a face. and yes.


I watch it every week and he's barely appeared in over a year, let alone had a match.

Provide a date or video of one of his matches here.

Again, where's your proof about Miller complaining about people backstage?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I watch it every week and he's barely appeared in over a year, let alone had a match.
> 
> Provide a date or video of one of his matches here.
> 
> Again, where's your proof about Miller complaining about people backstage?


Did you not watch the most recent episode? -1 had a match against Jay Lethal and did a whole segment against Adam Page.

Do you want me or a friend to wear a wire or something? I don't care whether you like him or not, I'm simply telling you how he is as a person.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Did you not watch the most recent episode? -1 had a match against Jay Lethal and did a whole segment against Adam Page.
> 
> Do you want me or a friend to wear a wire or something? I don't care whether you like him or not, I'm simply telling you how he is as a person.


Just as I thought, you're full of shit lol. Poor attempt at humour by the way.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Just as I thought, you're full of shit lol. Poor attempt at humour by the way.


Does it really hurt you that much to know that someone you like isn't actually a nice person?

What do you mean? Are you saying that you didn't watch Dynamite last Wednesday?


----------



## Save_uS (Jan 3, 2012)

Forum Dud said:


> If Dan Lambert comes out next week and asks Sammy: "Are you gonna propose to this one too?" I think we should all forget about the stuff he did with Inner Circle last year.


One simple line and Sammy would be done. With the way Lambert humiliated Brandi there's every chance he will.


----------



## Save_uS (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks wise Tay Conti is okay, she's not ugly, but she's hardly a smokeshow like Anna Jay, Liv Morgan, Mandy, Maryse, Nikkita Lyons, Scarlett Bordeaux, Eva Marie, Tiffany Stratton, etc, she's basically just your average chick with a great ass. However, she's fucking awful on the mic. Plus she comes across as a proper bitch and, going on the rumours that were doing the rounds, she sounds toxic. 
Even turning these pair of immature idiots heel won't save them, because there's a huge difference between 'heel' heat, and 'get the fuck out the arena/off TV' heat.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Does it really hurt you that much to know that someone you like isn't actually a nice person?
> 
> What do you mean? Are you saying that you didn't watch Dynamite last Wednesday?


Yes, I did watch it and I wouldn't mind if you actually knew for yourself. You're just being a troll here.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Yes, I did watch it and I wouldn't mind if you actually knew for yourself. You're just being a troll here.


Then why are you denying that he wrestled?
I do know for myself, why are you so upset?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Then why are you denying that he wrestled?
> I do know for myself, why are you so upset?


Because he didn't. And you don't have a clue.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Then why are you denying that he wrestled?
> I do know for myself, why are you so upset?


Look what just popped up in my city! Maybe I'll go and ask him in 2 weeks how he feels about this lol.









I'll ask him if he's ever met you lol.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone has to go!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

jobber81 said:


> let your ass do the talking
> 
> View attachment 119040


And that's precisely her plan. Whore herself out for attention and compliments, as so many woman do on social media today. Man, these women crave attention like a junkie craves his next fix of heroin.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Save_uS said:


> Looks wise Tay Conti is okay, she's not ugly, but she's hardly a smokeshow like Anna Jay, Liv Morgan, Mandy, Maryse, Nikkita Lyons, Scarlett Bordeaux, Eva Marie, Tiffany Stratton, etc, she's basically just your average chick with a great ass. However, she's fucking awful on the mic. Plus she comes across as a proper bitch and, going on the rumours that were doing the rounds, she sounds toxic.
> Even turning these pair of immature idiots heel won't save them, because there's a huge difference between 'heel' heat, and 'get the fuck out the arena/off TV' heat.


The women you mentioned are nothing extraordinary in terms of looks either, they are just dressed in a more sexual way. (Maybe Maryse, Anna Jay and Tiffany Stratton are more "natural" than most of them tho)

Nikkita Lyons is just thick/heavy, but her face is rather plain aka average looking chick with boobs and ass.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Because he didn't. And you don't have a clue.


He did. Go rewatch the episode.
Are you still crying about that? I've proven that I know what he's like. Why are you so mad about it?



Dickhead1990 said:


> Look what just popped up in my city! Maybe I'll go and ask him in 2 weeks how he feels about this lol.
> 
> I'll ask him if he's ever met you lol.


Go for it. Doubt he knows my online name, and he'll just outright lie, but it's a shot worth taking since you're so upset by it. Maybe he can hug you after and tell you that the big bad man can't hurt you anymore 😭



Metalhead1 said:


> And that's precisely her plan. Whore herself out for attention and compliments, as so many woman do on social media today. Man, these women crave attention like a junkie craves his next fix of heroin.


Chill, Man. No one likes an incel.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Chill, Man. No one likes an incel.


Man, you are clearly out of your mind. I don't know whether to laugh or cringe.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> Man, you are clearly out of your mind. I don't know whether to laugh or cringe.


Omg, you said the thing I was thinking about your post! Twinssss


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

This thread lol.

Did Sammy really do the dirty on Pam? I know she was no oil painting but damn why ditch her for Tay, she has an ugly face and flat chest. Nice body otherwise. There are tons of hot jobber birds over on Dark, some of which are single I'm sure. He should have aimed higher than Tay.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> The women you mentioned are nothing extraordinary in terms of looks either, they are just dressed in a more sexual way. (Maybe Anna Jay and Tiffany Stratton are more "natural" than most of them tho)


True, my personal top ranked is Alexa Bliss. She seriously is a godess in the looks department. Reminds me of Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> He did. Go rewatch the episode.
> Are you still crying about that? I've proven that I know what he's like. Why are you so mad about it?
> 
> 
> ...


PM me your real name and I'll ask him. Time to call your bluff.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

AEW posted the Sammy/Tay segment on youtube last from the dynamite show (even after Leyla/Red). They know they f;ed up. It would be insane if they don't embrace the heat.
All the top comments on youtube are asking for it.

even the diehard aew mark youtuber also said it 5:25







The fans really wants to boo Tay/Sammy since Brandie/Cody left


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> PM me your real name and I'll ask him. Time to call your bluff.


No need to PM. Mikey is my go-to, he might know Michael.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> No need to PM. Mikey is my go-to, he might know Michael.


Mikey/Michael who? Anyone can throw out a first name and hope it works lol.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Mikey/Michael who? Anyone can throw out a first name and hope it works lol.


Yeah, nah. I'm not doxxing myself in dms or in public, if a first name isn't enough for you then that's your problem


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Britt Baker face turn.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Yeah, nah. I'm not doxxing myself in dms or in public, if a first name isn't enough for you then that's your problem


So a load of bollocks then! If you won't put up, then there's one thing you can do...

It's not like I'd do anything else with your name anyway, I'm not 14...

I also know The Rock too, he likes to eat children. If you talk to him, say Dave (or is it Chris? Or Steve? ) sent you. He'll know. Otherwise it's your fault. While I'm at it, Barney the Dinosaur has wrestled more matches than Bret Hart and Hulk Hogan combined!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> So a load of bollocks then! If you won't put up, then there's one thing you can do...
> 
> It's not like I'd do anything else with your name anyway, I'm not 14...
> 
> I also know The Rock too, he likes to eat children. If you talk to him, say Dave (or is it Chris? Or Steve? ) sent you. He'll know. Otherwise it's your fault. While I'm at it, Barney the Dinosaur has wrestled more matches than Bret Hart and Hulk Hogan combined!


I did put up, you're just too childish to accept it then, gain, that's your problem 😎


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> I did put up, you're just too childish to accept it then, gain, that's your problem 😎


No you didn't, you copped out at the last hurdle. Last chance to man up and prove yourself right. PM your actual name and I'll ask him. I'm not doxxing anyone here.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No you didn't, you copped out at the last hurdle. Last chance to man up and prove yourself right. PM your actual name and I'll ask him. I'm not doxxing anyone here.


I've given you everything that you need, Buddy. He'll know who I am


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> I've given you everything that you need, Buddy. He'll know who I am


No he won't, not a chance.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> No he won't, not a chance.


Keep coping, Buddy.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

Good, bad, annoying or cunty, they've provoked this 14 page thread so something about them is getting our attention. 

Never underestimate the value of being incredibly fucking annoying when it comes to advertising. 

gocompare.jpg


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny (acting like he hasn't watched Dynamite in months but being coerced to tune in) was trashing the Sammy/Tay segment on BTE. He tried to phone the Bucks to complain about it, but got no answer. He then tried to phone Cody, only to find his number had been cut off. 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The funny thing is his entire tnt run will now be gimmick driven and take away from the belt all together


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Blaze2k2 said:


> I don't think Sammy and Tay mind. They'll just give it right back to him like they did in this past segment. Outside of talking about Sammy and Tay's relationship what material does Lambert really have? Sammy is a two time TNT champion and Tay has been a main player in the women's division. With Brandi and Cody is was easy because the crowd had already turned on Cody and Brandi can't wrestle a lick. What's going to be fun is how outrageous they build this story; especially when they start getting Ethan Page and Paige VanZant involved.


Sammy and tay participating just turns the crowd against them even more. Thats fine if they want to go on with the her couple gimmick but their time as baby faces is finished for now. This is also a horrible misuse of one of your top heels as lambert and pvz will end up getting cheered in this.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

I get the vibe that Sammy is insecure about his sexuality, and displays his girlfriends on TV to "prove" to himself that he's straight. I'm not saying he's gay or that he thinks he is, but for some reason he has to prove to the world that he's heterosexual. A lot of insecure guys do it, and it's not that unusual. Hopefully, this isn't true, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Why aren't those two heels? They are totally miscast as babyfaces.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511896678965686278


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

As Sammy and Tay would say "BE MAD!"


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

PG Punk said:


> I get the vibe that Sammy is insecure about his sexuality, and displays his girlfriends on TV to "prove" to himself that he's straight. I'm not saying he's gay or that he thinks he is, but for some reason he has to prove to the world that he's heterosexual. A lot of insecure guys do it, and it's not that unusual. Hopefully, this isn't true, but it wouldn't surprise me.


And I really wonder how serious his marriage proposal was. Shortly after he proposed to this woman, he dumped her and immediately hooked up with Tay Conti. Smells awfully fishy to me. Perhaps an attempt to deflect attention away from his comments about Sasha Banks, and supposedly prove to the world that he loves and respect women. 

I'll give Sammy credit: he's taken major bumps in the ring and he's a great wrestler. But these attention seeking posts with Tay Conti on social media are just so stupid and juvenile.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Everybody liked the Denny's waitress gal that Sammy proposed to live on TV. She was a nice regular girl who had it all until Black Belt Shakira showed up. Now the crowd says, "BOOOOOOOOOOO!!! We want the Denny's waitress gal back! BOOOOOOOOOO!!!"


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Heard the chants, they didn't edit them out like they did with Bryan's chant.
Shut the fuck up indeed Sammy. We need a double turn between Scorpio and Sammy.
Have him cheat with Tay when he and Scorpio face off again, Scorpio to somehow still win. Then the next show ATT turn on Scorpio.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Sammy and Tay need to turn. Ethan page was the babyface in that segment last night.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Knew that Cody feud was a bad idea. Cody ruins everything. 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> Heard the chants, they didn't edit them out like they did with Bryan's chant.
> Shut the fuck up indeed Sammy. We need a double turn between Scorpio and Sammy.
> Have him cheat with Tay when he and Scorpio face off again, Scorpio to somehow still win. Then the next show ATT turn on Scorpio.


*Nah, Scorpio has to lose for this to work. Sammy getting the title for a third time would be eye rolling in and of itself, then you add the sympathy factor of Scorpio getting his ass beat by ATT after he fails.*


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nah, Scorpio has to lose for this to work. Sammy getting the title for a third time would be eye rolling in and of itself, then you add the sympathy factor of Scorpio getting his ass beat by ATT after he fails.*


Could do this, yeah. 
But I want Sammy nowhere near the TNT title picture. 🤣


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nah, Scorpio has to lose for this to work. Sammy getting the title for a third time would be eye rolling in and of itself, then you add the sympathy factor of Scorpio getting his ass beat by ATT after he fails.*


The only person that should take the title off Sky is Ethan Page. The sooner the better. Ethan Page turning face and getting away from Lambert is all the better.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The thing with Sammy is that when you see his mannerisms and hear how he talks, he sounds like a heel. He got over as a face because he had good wrestling matches and took crazy, stupid bumps.

But right now, he's not doing any of that. Right now, they're having him rely on promos and segments and as a face he sucks at them. He comes across as a heel with his facial expressions & body language. The way he speaks and the words he uses make him look like a heel. Him coming out with Tay when he 6 months ago or so he was proposing to a different woman in the ring, well, makes him look like a heel.

Point is, if he's not wrestling or putting his body through hell, he's not gonna work as a face. And with Tay, she got over because of her bubbly energy and her in ring style (oh and the ASS helps too). But at as a promo & a character, especially playing off Sammy? There's nothing there right now.

I don't think having them turn heel would be an instant fix because neither is a strong promo, but at least it would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

Totally agree that SG needs to turn heel. I would book Sammy and Tay like Cody and Brandi just before they left. Have Sammy walk out wearing some elaborate robe to pompous music and pyros while his valet Tay throws rose petals in front of him or something. Like make them look like their $&*T don't stink.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He's already leaning into it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513200320167432199


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

TD Stinger said:


> *The thing with Sammy is that when you see his mannerisms and hear how he talks, he sounds like a heel.*


This. There's nothing likable about him or the woman he's with. 

Can't say I've ever enjoyed anything he's done, but he's much easier to hate than like so I expect he'll turn heel soon.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

A PG Attitude said:


> Sammy and Tay need to turn. Ethan page was the babyface in that segment last night.


It turned out that way. Are promos run by Tony or do they do them On the fly? Page is meant to be a heel and he is going on about his daughter and Sammy is saying he don't give a shit about his daughter. Sammy obciously has to go heel unless he comes delusional face like Cody was. Page cutting face promos though is stupid as they are supposed to be heels. Takes any heat lambert and his group have away completely. A weird feud all round this one.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm expecting Sammy to call Dan Lambert out on Toxic Masculinity and Manspreading this Wednesday on Dynamite.


----------

